# East Fork Lake Catfish Open, July 7th Batavia, OH



## VBowler (Jul 28, 2008)

East Fork Lake Catfish Open, July 7th Batavia, OH 

Travis Halsey (TBull) is holding an open Catfish Tournament on July 7th, at East Fork Lake in Batavia OH just east of Cincinnati. This is a boat only tournament. 60$ Entry Fee, 100% payback. This is one of the most under fished Flathead lakes in the Cincinnati area, and holds some real Monsters. 7pm to 3am


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Expecting a good turnout for this one if anyone has any questions I can answer or get you in contact with someone who can. I think we will get some good weights for this one!

Salmonid


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

I was thinking about fishing but went down to Ravenswood on Wed to look around before the OHCC tourny next weekend and the water pump on the boat wasn't pumping at all. So needless to say the lower unit is on the bench in the garage and waiting on a rebuild kit. Hope ya'll have a good tourny


----------

